# GRs are goofy dogs?



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Why do Golden Retrievers have the reputation of "goofy dogs"?

This is something I get from friendly dog people as a critique of the GR breed.
Every breed has a critical tag, for example Pit Bulls can't be trusted. Just because some Pit Bulls can't be trusted we all know plenty of Pit Bull that can be trusted. Another example is Poodles, small Poodles especially, are labeled "foo foo" dogs. What an insult! I know hard core Marines that have poodles. So many breeds have some sort of presumed stigma. Sight hounds can't be trained for the obedience ring. All Newfoundlands are great swimmers. I know one that hates the water.

So what do these people mean by "goofy dogs"? And I can think of at least three people told me this. How did this label get started? Is it a reason to get a Lab, for instance, instead of a golden? 

I think goldens are the best breed and I can think of plenty of "goofy" breeds,
including many "all American" breeds.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Because they can be such big goofballs. Nothing offensive about that. That is just part of their wonderful personality. One of Wyatt's nicknames is goofy boy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldens are clearly the perfect breed if the only "downside" is that they're goofy. 

I have never thought of it as a bad thing. Molly's goofiness makes me laugh all the time.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's because they are such happy go lucky dogs and have that clownish attitude and like nothing better than prancing around showing off to you. So if standing on their head gets you paying attention and laughing at them - then they are going to do it.  

It's not a critical thing...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep. Goofy. Most of the time I have to turn my head before correcting Bentley so he can't see me trying to stifle a laugh. He truly is a hilarious, fun loving, goofy boy. And I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel for sure is a goof ball! I wouldn't want it any other way though! He's got the best personality... Sometimes I look at him and I swear he's a little human trapped in a dogs body.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is definitely a "happy-go-lucky" boy. Maybe even a little "goofy." It stems from his happy, fun-loving personality. But the goofy nature does not stop him from doing his "dog work" when necessary. He does his work with the Golden smile on his face.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I LOVE the goofiness! Don't take it away from our breed since it's such an endearing quality and it makes us humans laugh so much. As they say laughter is good for the soul!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the goofball moniker comes from their ability to make their humans chuckle and be amused...and from all the pictures we take of them with big silly grins and tongues hanging out...  Most GRs really do look as if they're smiling much of the time.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

If my pups didn't act "goofy" when I got home each day I'd first think they were sick & then it would ruin my whole day.I wait all day for Sweeties goofy smile & Jacks "Hi there!!!" Bow.And then there's the "HE's home!!!!!" zoomies!!!!!
Goofy sure their also the lovingest breed.Not an insult to me at all


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

The only reason I can think of why one might say a dog is goofy and mean it as a negative is if the dog has difficulty obeying commands because they're having so much fun. For example, at the dog park Buddy will occasionally ignore me calling him. But I don't think that's necessarily a "Golden-only" problem, nor do I think it's one that can't be fixed with a bit more training.

I love Buddy's silly, playful personality. He loves life and his joy is infectious.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I considered goofy as a description of their happy silly personality, not as a negative description.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Agreed. in this case, goofy is a compliment. A dog that makes you laugh on a daily basis, who makes you smile just to look at them, who seems to laugh at himself -- what's not to like?


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, I agree with all that. He is a happy dog, for sure. And he makes me happy.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Geez, Jorgee even came when I called her Goofy Girl. I don't think of it as a negative either. They are so fun loving and goofy when they are really excited and playing.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

My favourite part of the Disney movie "UP", is Dug the dog. He is sooooooooooo Golden Retriever, with his "hi there" and goofy personality.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd also give the average standard poodle a goofy label.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

As is often the case, I'm the holdout (the minority report). :

I've had two female goldens and neither of them would I consider "goofy."

Both were smart, trainable, obedient, playful and thoughtful. Yes, they will play and play hard but not without thought.

Both Maddie and Amber evaluated situations before gallumping forward into the unknown. Both thought through situations that could be dangerous. And both would disobey when they considered the reward higher then the consequence.

I have seen goldens though, that didn't seem to consider their actions. I just haven't had one.

Anyway, just another opinion.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> As is often the case, I'm the holdout (the minority report). :
> 
> I've had two female goldens and neither of them would I consider "goofy."
> 
> ...


I don't think "goofy" means that they don't consider their actions.

Molly is a thinker, but she is goofy too. I can't quite explain it but when you see it, you know. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

...just be aware that some of those stigma's come from truth. There's a reason they ended up with that reputation.


----------

